# Baron - 11.23.10-7.12.14



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Saturday my wife and I experienced the devastating decision to say goodbye to Baron. He was 3.5 years young and unexpectedly had to be rushed to the vet. Saturday morning around 9am he was having trouble laying down and started to lay in odd spots and quickly moved so I immediately got him to the vet. Upon X-ray they said his abdomen was in bad shape and surgery would be needed. He was then rushed to an emergency vet and they got him on IVs immediately to get him out of shock. I am thankful they brought him out one last time prior to surgery so I could give him a hug and kiss knowing it may be the last. 

Surgery revealed his colon and intestines had twisted and they were dying off. The options and prognosis were extremely grave and his quality of life would be poor if he even survived through surgery. My wife and I decided that it was better for us to suffer the loss of our beloved little buddy then to let him suffer. 

Baron was a huge part of our lives as we got him right after we had moved in together and he watched over our family as we welcomed our first son 8 months ago. 

He did have a history of vet visits and a rough time trying to stay healthy. At 6 months he was deathly skinny due to becoming sick and he wouldn't eat. After switching vets he finally got him on the right track but he always had his ribs sticking out. He didn't care for treats and most things made him sick. I also have another thread about his walking tendencies. He was a lot of patience and tears to give him the life we could and we miss him so much.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sorry These pictures break my heart.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss, he was very handsome and obviously well loved :hugs: Bloat scares me beyond words


----------



## tomas13216 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. What a great looking boy he was. I feel your pain, we had to put down our Great Dane when he was only 5 1/2 years old. Sudden spinal disease problems and he couldn't walk. No quality of life so we had to let him go. We miss him but we have our Shepard in our lives now. God Bless to your family.


----------



## woogyboogy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was very beautiful, and is now in a better place.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone. The worst part is how young he was. He didn't get to grow old and enjoy his senior years. 

Honestly we always had a feeling deep down he would have a shorter life due to all his complications he had. He dealt with irritable bowel which is the only answer we had to why he was skinny and most food passed through him quickly. Although we weren't convinced there weren't other issues. We had so many tests run on him and scopes and ultrasounds and they couldn't ever find anything to diagnose. Once we got him on Acana he actually ate almost daily and his diarrhea issue went away. 

He definitely enjoyed life and everyone he met. We took him to a nearby day care during the work week where he was a favorite bc of his big personality and big heart. 

We haven't been able to bring ourselves to clean up his toys, vacuum or empty his half eaten food dish. All my past dogs have been 12-14 when they passed which I think this is why it's so tough with Baron.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like you made the hardest best decision for him you could .......it hurts so bad to loose one so young. We lost one young and it stands out in my memory like it was yesterday.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Still not sure how he had gotten up there without falling in.


He was even part of our engagement photo session in Valley Forge Park. 


He was just an incredible part of our lives. I want to thank anyone who reads or comments on this thread for taking a moment to hopefully smile on some the pictures I can share.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss... i cant imagine if i have to go through this.. must be hard.
He is in heaven now no pain no suffering.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Baron


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I am so sorry. And I know right now those words don't mean much.

In May I lost my 4 year old pit mix to lymphoma...when they leave us so suddenly and young it's simply unbearable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

He was so blessed to have a mom and dad like you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Perhaps you can take comfort in knowing that you gave him so much and that he enjoyed his life. It's so hard to lose them though. Rest in Peach Baron.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so very sorry for your loss, just horrible to die so young. my heart goes out to you


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's clear he had a great life with you. I know longer would have been better but he was very lucky in respect to the people he had the opportunity to live his short life with.
I'm sorry it wasn't much much longer.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Teecap71 said:


> Thank you so much everyone. The worst part is how young he was. He didn't get to grow old and enjoy his senior years.


I'm so sorry for your loss. (hugs) I lost a dog at a young age also. It's been very difficult. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss The pictures you posted are wonderful. One day you will be able to look at them and smile. He will always be in your heart.


----------



## Ladydiesel (Jul 14, 2014)

Teecap71 said:


> We haven't been able to bring ourselves to clean up his toys, vacuum or empty his half eaten food dish. All my past dogs have been 12-14 when they passed which I think this is why it's so tough with Baron.


wow that bit just broke my heart that bit more, im so sorry for your loss, he may of had a short life but he was extremly loved and cared for, thats all a dog wants, you made him happy

enjoy rainbow bridge baron


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. Your story and pictures made me cry. Such lovely pictures and it is obvious how much Baron was loved. He was so lucky that way, wasn't he? I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Rest in peace little Baron.

So sorry for your loss.. I am thankful he had you guys, he sounded so love, well cared for and enjoyed. <3 He was a handsome boy.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

I can't thank each of you enough for the kind words of comfort. I shared this with my wife last night. She had started thinking of him and got upset, so reading these comments has helped a lot.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Just a quick video of his craziness that will be missed. Sometimes it was impossible to keep him from running around the house so getting it on video to laugh at later was all you can do.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

so sorry for your loss. Hope your great pictures bring lots of comfort. He had a great pack!


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your pictures tell a lot about the love you had for him...I hope they continue to give you comfort. I lost my first WS almost 4 years ago, now have 2 more, but I still have his picture on my bathroom sink that I see every morning.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. Grieving for a lost loved one is the same whether they are furry or human. I can tell he was loved. Keep his pictures around and look at them often. I still have Pyrate's picture on my cell phone as the background and I refuse to replace that phone unless they can take his picture off and put it on a new on. In time the pain will find its own little corner in your heart and you will be able to smile and talk about him and remember the good times. After two years I still cry at times. Take care and remember the happy times.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I love the video...he's got the zoomies. And your engagement portraits are wonderful. RIP Baron...

I'm so sorry for your great loss. Take care.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I am sorry you lost your sweet boy Barron at such a young age. He was a beautiful boy and I'm sure an important part of your life. You gave him the love and support he deserved and he will always be your special boy. I'm sure he knows you gave him a great life and will be watching over you in peace from the bridge until you meet again. RIP sweet Baron...


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

This past day has been rough. So many emotions and I just want to scream. 

I did reach out to the breeder to let her know about his passing and how it happened. I haven't been able to find much on mesenteric torsion (I believe this is what it's called). From what I've read Baron fit the description of the type to be more susceptible to it. He was incredibly thin and narrow and had underlying bowel problems. 

I am interested to know if it's a genetic trait that could affect his litter mates and if they are bred, their future pups.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your devastating loss. My heart hurts for yours. Bloat is the nightmare we all have. Scares the heck out of me.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

He's so beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Yesterday Baron took his last car ride home. It has finally made this whole experience sink in. 

My first day to work after his passing the first song to play on the radio couldn't have been more perfect for my feelings..

"Pictures of you
Oh, they're still on my mind
You had the smile
That could light up the world
Now it rains
It seems the sun never shines
And I drive down
This lonely, lonely road
Ooh I got this feelin'
Now I gotta let you go

But now you've got to fly
(Fly high)
Fly to the angels
Heaven awaits your heart
And flowers bloom in your name
You've got to fly
(Fly high)
Fly to the angels
All the stars in the night
Shine in your name

Though it hurts me, way deep inside
When I took a look
And found that you're not there
I tried to convince myself
That the pain
The pain is still not gone
But still I drive down
This lonely lonely road
But I got this feeling
Girl I gotta let you go

You've got to fly
(Fly high)
Fly to the angels
Heaven awaits your heart
And flowers bloom in your name
You've got to fly
(Fly high)
Fly to the angels
All the stars in the night
Shine in your name

Ooh yeah
And still I drive down
This lonely lonely road
Oh I got this feelin'
Oh, I can't let you go
But I know that you've got to fly
(Fly high)
Fly to the angels
Heaven awaits your heart
And flowers bloom in your name

Ohh you've gotta fly
(Fly high)
Fly to the angels
All the stars in the sky
Shine in your name oh yeah
Ooh, ooh Ooh yeah

I'm gonna miss you
I'm gonna miss you so"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Baron. It does get easier but it takes time because these wonderful companions arte so involved with everything we do. Take care.The song is beautiful.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I cried reading the song you posted. All of us here have felt that pain of having to make that choice. Sad that your poor dog had such a hard time healthwise and so young. Take comfort in that he knew he was loved for the time he was here on earth. You hear how so many people don't believe in heaven anymore. I want to believe because I want to see all my beloved pets again. Maybe some day you will be reunited with him and there he will be happy and healthy. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Iam sitting in Starbucks crying......
So sorry for your loss.
He was beautiful.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy, words cannot help with the feeling of loss that your heart feels. Your handsome boy will be waiting for you someday at the Rainbow Bridge, for now keep those wonderful memories because those cannot be taken away. Hugs to you both. RIP handsome Baron and run free at the bridge.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I find myself re-reading all the wonderful posts on here. It helps a lot. Last two pictures I wanted to share. Thanks again everybody.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

It's been 18 long days. I keep looking at his pictures wishing he was still here. I just can't accept he was only here for less then 4 years to share his love with everyone. 

Bar, we miss you buddy. It's so empty without you.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The picture of the empty crate and lone collar is so sad. It makes me miss my Pyrate even more. I still have his collar hanging under his picture on the wall. One day you will be able to breathe without feeling that pain of loss but until then remember the good times and the doggie smiles you shared. My heart to yours.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Just hang in there and stay strong. I am sure that is what Baron would want you to do.
RIP Baron

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

